# My Picture Thread



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone!
first of all heres me as a lill girl  





Mmmmmm, yuammy Mesomelas 

	
	
		
		
	


	




....
..........
.................
.....................



hehehe, jes kidding 

	
	
		
		
	


	




not dat I wuz an angel and didnt drive my poor mother insane 
by bringin home all kinds lizards frogs and bugs and let em all loose in da house, Oy 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ok, ok, here I go
my beautiful P. Ornata


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2007)

peek-a-boo!





ahhh fresly molted Haplopelma
her molt went to Canada couple dayz ago


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2007)

puff..............










teleportin Megaphobema robustum :}


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 1, 2007)

gorgeous! what Haplopelma sp. is that? great collection and coloration!


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the ornata species of pokies just might make me dleve into their realm of insanity.. they are BEAUTIFUL.. nice spiders


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Haplopelma lividum, had PMS since end of november :wall: , lol
any day now, cant wait to see beautiful bluez


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> gorgeous! what Haplopelma sp. is that? great collection and coloration!


yes, Thank you, kindlee  
its Haplopelma schmidti  <"black phase" 
she is like a black velvet, absolutely amazing!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice pics. I didn't realize the P. ornata had that much purple in them. Very pretty.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

M.Mesomelas










I jes love dis cute lill sling, its like a puppy, 
I can swear I hear it grouls, lol 
soon as drop a crick in it chase till gets it, lol 
remind me dog chasin a car, lol
jes dont bark, lol
its such a cute, fat and happy sling


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 2, 2007)

cool! it looks kinda like T.apophysis.. I would love to get one of those.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 2, 2007)

Awsome pics I love the P.ornata, looking good


----------



## ErikH (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful photos.  I especially like your p. ornata.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Cyriopagopus Ssp


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

ErikH said:


> Beautiful photos.  I especially like your p. ornata.





Doezsha said:


> Awsome pics I love the P.ornata, looking good


Thank you, thank you, yes I cant tell u where all dat purpul come from, 
wit out flash camera lite it dont even look so dat colorful, but it is very beautiful Spp


----------



## TRON (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful T´s! I just love the robustum!!!


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 2, 2007)

Great photos! You have some gorgeous tarantulas there, Anastasia. They all look so healthy and happy.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 2, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice critters :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

B. Auratum, startin look real nice


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 2, 2007)

it certainly is looking nice!


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you,
yep those are my speeds-kids
L.Striatus  
Hello


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Rosies!!, everyone should have one, lol
heres fresh molted one 
 and yes they do have blue in dem  
ya can see in the first pic, oh one of the legs


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 2, 2007)

Of course everyone should have one, they're great! Purty rosie you have there! I love the B. auratum too. One of my first Ts was a B. auratum. They are gorgeous. Mine's a little skittish, but sweet. Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> Of course everyone should have one, they're great! Purty rosie you have there! I love the B. auratum too. One of my first Ts was a B. auratum. They are gorgeous. Mine's a little skittish, but sweet. Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.


thank you for lookin


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

my sweet P.Rufilata  
very hard to photograph


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

OK, not dis is molt of my 1" Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
dat thing have serious fangs  
fangs on legs, fear all crix


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2007)

Grammostola actaeon


----------



## Teratris (Mar 4, 2007)

nice pics and great spiders


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 15, 2007)

And....
her name is 'Styx',., 
the eldest daughter of Okeanos (Ocean) and Tethys//by Greek mythology//


























hehe, Chris gona be so-o-o jealous    nene-ne-nene ;P


----------



## pinkzebra (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my, Styx is just beautiful! Love the name too. And the skeleton! 

Jen


----------



## arachi american (Sep 4, 2007)

*i smell something....*

and it smells like photoshop.  i know an oversaturated picture when i see one.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 4, 2007)

arachi american said:


> and it smells like photoshop.  i know an oversaturated picture when i see one.


nope, no photoshop here
But, I tell this, ur comment is bit over saturated
dont like it dont look

other wise, have a good day


----------



## Tunedbeat (Sep 25, 2007)

Your P.metallica looks large, how big is she? 


Oh, your message box is full.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 25, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> Your P.metallica looks large, how big is she?
> 
> 
> Oh, your message box is full.


Oppps just cleaned it  
she is maybe around 7"


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeh, your P metallica is stunning.
I love the setup, very nice


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice pics Anastasia!

BTW:  That P. metallica female kicks (_I_)  :drool:


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics and beautiful pics Anastasia!


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice T’s (even the photoshoped ones ;P ) and enclosures. Can’t wait to see more


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Very nice T’s (even the photoshoped ones ;P ) and enclosures. Can’t wait to see more


soon is I get my camera back, I'll take and photoshope   sum more


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 7, 2007)

Man, these praying mantis are a man killer in the fall time!

Leaves are the only thing falling!!!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh...Ana

Here is the two P. metallica pics I took..

"and it smells like photoshop. i know an oversaturated picture when i see one."   

tiskkk  tiskk  .....     some people dont have a clue.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Chris
looks like all blue T's are mine, hehe 

anyway finely got my camera back, YES!
its been awhile 
Aphrodite, my freshly molted Cyriopagopus Ssp 'blue' female















look at crossed spinnerets, very Lady like  she is such a beauty


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Safira, in need of molt, real bad, nope soon


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Pamphobeteus nigricolor young female


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Megaphobema mesomelas
juvie x4, hope to 100% sex em up coming molt


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 16, 2007)

Megaphobema mesomelas,

Ok now I am jealous!!!!! Great pics!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Grammostola actaeon, I absolutely love them!
what a great Spp, got a few, maybe will get lucky


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Megaphobema mesomelas,
> 
> Ok now I am jealous!!!!! Great pics!


thank you, Dear  
cant wait to see adult colors :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

B. Emilia, young female, she cant wait to go Chrises spa resort


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Thrigmopoeus. truculentus
those are great Tarantulas!, they always do sumting neat, very interesting, they become one of my favorites


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

The only one Avic, in my whole T room is young female "Tracey" named after Chrises wife, hehe  
sheza beatiful little jewel


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Ephebopus. cyanognathus
like a whingless flatterby with fangs
man oh man those are sum colors :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

one of my P. Metallica verey young female


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 16, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> one of my P. Metallica verey young female


Very nice metallica Anastasia! She is lookin sharp!   You have some great new pictures! What kind of camera is that you are using?!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Very nice metallica Anastasia! She is lookin sharp!   You have some great new pictures! What kind of camera is that you are using?!


I got 5yr old Canon power shot s400
I dont believe they even sell it anymore
great little camera
I had a problem wit it and send to Canon 
they fixed it 'no charge' payed shippin and all :worship: 
I tell ya What a service! I wuz trilled


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW. That is crazy, but yeah, it sounds like they were very understandable! Glad you got your pictures going again!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

gona be takin bunch tonite 

	
	
		
		
	


	




stay put 

	
	
		
		
	


	





To be continue........


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

blondi, she isnt very social
but she play this "clean yer house" game
pick all bonez and pile em all in her water dish, shez cute


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

X. Immanis, freshly molted young female


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

ok, not a Tarantula but he is a member of my family and I luv him to death, 
he is my sweetie and almost 9" absolutely drop dead gorgeous and very well mannered boy


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Pamphobeteus sp 'Ecuador south II'
4,5" female in premolt


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn, that emp is huge! Nice pictures! How long have you had the emp by the way?? I have 3 babies, all not even 1"... growing like crawshayis or like some Aphono's, VERY slow...


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Thrigmopoeus truculentus, young female, 
 bred by Eric Reynolds 'GoTerps'


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Damn, that emp is huge! Nice pictures! How long have you had the emp by the way?? I have 3 babies, all not even 1"... growing like crawshayis or like some Aphono's, VERY slow...


it isnt emp, its Heterometrus longimanus - Asian Black forest scorp had him for a year now, 
I really afraid to get to involeved, or I will have em all


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha that tells you how little I know about scorps! anyways, it looks really nice and healthy. Diggin the bracelet too.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 16, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Haha that tells you how little I know about scorps! anyways, it looks really nice and healthy. Diggin the bracelet too.


well, I dont know much about them ether, but did a helluva research when got this guy, he seems real happy
Thank God, atleast I owe him good life


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 29, 2007)

Little firecrackuh isnt it


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 29, 2007)

I cant stop staring at her!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like she can't stop staring at you!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 30, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> Little firecrackuh isnt it


Is that a Holothele "Norte de Santander"? These guys are awsome.
Your pictures are beautiful


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 30, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Looks like she can't stop staring at you!


lol, she is a such a pretty spider
oh gatta mention awesome personality, unusually calm
GAtta love Poecs!  




iknow, I know, Am a nutzz


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 30, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> Is that a Holothele "Norte de Santander"? These guys are awsome.
> Your pictures are beautiful


yes it is  
and thank you 
I Am a due for a new camera, hint to the doode in red suet


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 11, 2008)

You got to get some new pics on here girl~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 12, 2008)

ohhh she is a seducer..............


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 12, 2008)

Pamphobeteus nigricolor, 
have 3 from same sac
all 3 molted in week or so from each other
all 3 turn to be females


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, your Pamphobeteus nigricolor is one sexy looking T.
I really need to get one of these.


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice, how much did the slings run you back


----------



## seanbond (Feb 14, 2008)

quality pix!


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 13, 2008)

Am in love with him!


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 13, 2008)

his name is Chris and he is from Cali  
just so so handsome, Awe


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Anastasia (Mar 13, 2008)

And all his Manly attachments


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a cool spida!!!!    :}


----------



## Staley (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW i am totally jealous.... if it is rare, expensive, or beautiful you own it.

Congratulations 

Staley


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2008)

interesting pic of chris


----------



## Anastasia (May 18, 2008)

Megaphobema mesomelas


----------



## Anastasia (May 22, 2008)

Phormictopus, female


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2008)

YeaY!, my chacoana molted wooooot!
before





and here she is now :worship:


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## fartkowski (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW
Amazing pictures Anastasia.
The colors are stunning


----------



## YeloNeck (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome !! great pictures, and spiders ! 

"fartkowski" - your name sounds familiar


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 30, 2008)

Anastasia, I love your chacoana. She is very beautiful!!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 30, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Anastasia, I love your chacoana. She is very beautiful!!


Yep, I finely got it, she is a sweet teddybear  
I just need a good looking male for her


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 1, 2008)

this two made a such rocket
male drummed so nicely, I love when poecs drum


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 1, 2008)

oh look what happened!!!!
THIS





+THIS





= THIS





AND THIS


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats on those beauties!!! 
BTW, nice photos of your pokies. Hope you get more babies. Ohh, my good looking A. chacoana male went to a friend after making some babies with my female  . I guess he'll be dead by now  He was really big! Ohh and my chacoanas are pretty aggressive, not too quiet as yours hehe 

Pato.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats on the babies Anastasia 
These are a beautiful species.


----------



## Ram! (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty Tarantulas!


Ralph


----------



## DMTWI (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey congrats on the little ones! You'll be needing to find homes for them at some point (hint, hint), right?    

BTW, are you going to the Milwaukee Harley 105th? It would be fun to meet you. I think my wife and I are going, let me know....


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 3, 2008)

sum random beauties


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 3, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Hey congrats on the little ones! You'll be needing to find homes for them at some point (hint, hint), right?
> 
> BTW, are you going to the Milwaukee Harley 105th? It would be fun to meet you. I think my wife and I are going, let me know....


Ahh unfortunately can not do, Am house poor
well, unless I hit lotto then we party!


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 4, 2008)

and they are loading loading loading


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 18, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Congrats on the babies Anastasia
> These are a beautiful species.


yes, Thank you 
Am pretty positive they Phormictopus atrichomatus
babies gona molt in to slings any day now


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 19, 2008)

loven your sing blue man how big is she


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> loven your sing blue man how big is she


Thank you, she is about 7"+


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2008)

my M. Meso kids






sub adult male






fresh molted Lady


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## chris 71 (Aug 16, 2008)

what a pretty spider nice pics


----------



## AlainL (Aug 16, 2008)

This spider is incredible:clap: The photos too


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 16, 2008)

good looking Ts.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 16, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> This spider is incredible:clap: The photos too


Thank you Alain, 
I just wish I can be half is good is you with your camera


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 17, 2008)

yuuuummmm:drool: , those mesomelas r looking sweet!!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> yuuuummmm:drool: , those mesomelas r looking sweet!!


yep, they sure are


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

and more of my Spiderrarium


----------



## Zψωαιεκ (Aug 17, 2008)

mamma mia


----------



## seanbond (Aug 17, 2008)

that meso is sick!! great pix of the room..


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow
Your Megaphobema mesomelas is amazing. I like the little guys 
Very nice pictures.
Looks like you have quite a few T's in your room. 
How many do you have?


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 17, 2008)

I love you! 

Of course only Internet-ly speaking.  

I've been waiting for a picture thread from you. You have an amazing collection. We already knew that, and now we get to see it. Thanks!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Wow
> Your Megaphobema mesomelas is amazing. I like the little guys
> Very nice pictures.
> Looks like you have quite a few T's in your room.
> How many do you have?


Thank you, Yes I love My M. Mesomelas Ladies incredibly beautiful :worship: hope my bigger girl will produce sac, she is looking promising 
last time count was ~ 2000+ or so, Am still working on tagging the tanks ( 95% untagged, TG I keep only few Genuses  and know how they all look like, lol)
since then I got few more dozen so, I need to update


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

forensics said:


> I love you!
> 
> Of course only Internet-ly speaking.
> 
> I've been waiting for a picture thread from you. You have an amazing collection. We already knew that, and now we get to see it. Thanks!


Thank you kindly, I spent enormous amount of time with my bugs, pretty much biggest hobby after my 2 Harley's and camaro
this year wuz pretty crazy, me buying new(to me) home
build 'Spiderrarium' I almost didnt have much time for anything else
wish would be 48hr days, lol
life is so much fun!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

Just caught my 2 Ladies out on the stroll


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 17, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you, Yes I love My M. Mesomelas Ladies incredibly beautiful :worship: hope my bigger girl will produce sac, she is looking promising
> last time count was ~ 2000+ or so, Am still working on tagging the tanks ( 95% untagged, TG I keep only few Genuses  and know how they all look like, lol)
> since then I got few more dozen so, I need to update


Wow 2000+
I hope to be there one day 
I know what you mean about tagging the tanks. I only have just over 300 T's right now but I have just over 100 different species. I have to get them tagged right away or else I'll forget what they are


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## J_dUbz88 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Wow*

thats all i have to say, i'm utterly overwhelmed with the beauty of all those t's


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

Plattyoma (light form)













> thats all i have to say, i'm utterly overwhelmed with the beauty of all those t's


Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 17, 2008)

Pamphobeteus sp 'Ecuador North' juvenile female


----------



## seanbond (Aug 17, 2008)

2000 freakin spidas! I thought i had a problem at 60! Thanks for makin me feel better about getting more..


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 18, 2008)

Takin a bath?!?!





Oh wheeh..... she jus drinking, lol


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 18, 2008)

washing footies


----------



## blazetown (Aug 18, 2008)

holy hell lady your collection is insane:worship: ........I'd love to got some mesomolas but apparently they're aren't too many in canada lol


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 18, 2008)

blazetown said:


> holy hell lady your collection is insane:worship: ........I'd love to got some mesomolas but apparently they're aren't too many in canada lol


not many here in US either, they are such a pretty spiders


----------



## seanbond (Aug 18, 2008)

nice meso!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 4, 2008)

look at this handsome fella I discovered this evening


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 4, 2008)

Guess who??!!, lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 4, 2008)

GBB? 
Nice pics as usual!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 4, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> GBB?
> Nice pics as usual!


Yep  , adorable fuzzy booty, lol
she made me laugh when I saw her like that


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Green


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

Pamphobeteus Sp 'Colombia'


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

This Girl my Pampho Jewel


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

With SPIDERS everywhere even Kitty feels save and secure


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

OGGGHH!! Revenge is itchy!!
She did it, lol, That's my Girl :}


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

She is a Queen of her domain :worship:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Ana cool to see your new pics! I really like them! Those blue fangs are sweet! :drool:
I love the pampho, which sp. is the last one? she's a beauty!! :drool: 

pato-


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Hey Ana cool to see your new pics! I really like them! Those blue fangs are sweet! :drool:
> I love the pampho, which sp. is the last one? she's a beauty!! :drool:
> 
> pato-


Thank you Pato,
last Pampho is 'Sp'
Been imported as 'Pampobeteus Sp'
she is a 4" female and VERY colorful
camera just dont do her justice
so I keep eye on her and see what will grow out


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Anastasia (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Anastasia said:


>



What is this?


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> Pamphobeteus Sp 'Colombia'



My P.Cancerides just molted and looks just like this.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 13, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> What is this?


Lasiodorides Striatus





j.everson23 said:


> My P.Cancerides just molted and looks just like this.


I can Assure you, Its NOT Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2008)

glad your family is doing so great!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## blazetown (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice:clap:


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 17, 2008)

love your Ts. and Your T room!!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats on the sac Ana!! those parents are VERY good looking :drool: 

Pato-


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 18, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Congrats on the sac Ana!! those parents are VERY good looking :drool:
> 
> Pato-


Ahh, thank you Pato
Eggs are pretty good looking is well


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 19, 2008)

Just looked at my 3 Xenesthis Ladis and...........
Oh Boy!!!


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 19, 2008)

Those butts are shiny 
Nice pictures again Anastasia


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 19, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Those butts are shiny
> Nice pictures again Anastasia


No kidding! shiny


----------



## Pawelnek (Oct 19, 2008)

Fair spiders it is unfortunate that on Poland such there are not to markets.

sory too my english


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 19, 2008)

I love Xenesthis! Your girls are going to look stunning when they molt, those shiny butts are cute  
here's one shiny of mine:







now she molted twice, they grow fast!

best regards
Pato-


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome Pato,
My bigger girl finely molted and beautiful
uploading pix now


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 21, 2008)

those asses look like bullets OMG and btw, AMAZING pics 

gratz


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 21, 2008)

and there she goes  



































One down 3 to go :}


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> Lasiodorides Striatus
> 
> I can Assure you, Its NOT Phormictopus cancerides



I wasnt saying that you had it labeled wrong. i was just saying that mine looks 100% like that and I bought it as p.cancerides. Maybe I got the wrong T??


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 21, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> I wasnt saying that you had it labeled wrong. i was just saying that mine looks 100% like that and I bought it as p.cancerides. Maybe I got the wrong T??


Well, you can always take a picture of your spider and post it to ID it


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh she is pretty! :clap:


----------



## olablane (Oct 21, 2008)

She is stunning, just like the rest of you collection. IM, JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous lady!! :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahh what a pretty Laddy


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 25, 2008)

tonite is blue nite, all my blue Ladies come out to pose


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 25, 2008)

OOOOOOOO Nice ones Anastasia 
Is that a Homoeomma sp "blue"?
How big is she?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 25, 2008)

just beautifull =) someday ill have one of those =))) :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 25, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> OOOOOOOO Nice ones Anastasia
> Is that a Homoeomma sp "blue"?
> How big is she?


Yes, that would be her  
she just under 4"


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 29, 2008)

H. Maculata mom with sac





kids


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 29, 2008)

came home for a brake and found girl, working very hard  
almost done warping it all up


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 30, 2008)

Well done Ana! :worship:  which sp. is that last one? looking very interesting  

Pato-


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 30, 2008)

Pato,
that would be Pamphobeteus Ecuador South II
here is the mating shot


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice pictures anastasia!!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you,
Subfusca kids hatching
My Halloween babies


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME! :clap: 
Put me in line! ME ME ME!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome job on the subfuscas, I'll be pm'ing you when i mate mine, you better tell me everything you know


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 31, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> you better tell me everything you know


 and why would I wona do that ;P
ever herd of Russian partisans??,


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice ana! I would love one or two!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Ana on the Pamphobeteus Ecuador South II! I am glad he made the breeding after all this time!       

Hopefully he gives us a good 50/50!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 29, 2008)

Subfusca kids all molted to first instar


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice pokie baby shot.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 29, 2008)

You rock Ana! :clap: 

pato-


----------



## syndicate (Nov 29, 2008)

Great job Ana!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 29, 2008)

You can never have too many P subfusca's 
Good job Anastasia


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 29, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> You rock Ana! :clap:
> 
> pato-





fartkowski said:


> You can never have too many P subfusca's
> Good job Anastasia


Thank you 


syndicate said:


> Great job Ana!


so far they look good, I cant wait to see ur Borneo Black kids


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 1, 2008)

my burrowers set up


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2008)

Neat burrow setups! Where'd you get them?


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 1, 2008)

Paul,
the container store
they bit pricey but its been really what I looking for


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2008)

Caught this Subfusca kid one hour before it molted


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2008)

All geared up for next step up


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 30, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> So adorable!


First thing come to my mind! and yes!  they are


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute.
I like the little fuzzies on their butts


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

you gonna be selling any of these?


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 30, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Very cute.
> I like the little fuzzies on their butts


yep, hope they all grow up look like Mom and Dad
Am so trilled to have a lill bundle of them beauties
I still cant take my eyes of Moma





Dad







Protectyaaaneck said:


> you gonna be selling any of these?


maybe, maybe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

these might be my fav. pokie


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Theyre purple!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 4, 2009)

To Much Drinking will do this to you 





_Happy New Year!!! _


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 4, 2009)

Pamphobeteus Nigricolor, 6" Lady in her new outfit


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 4, 2009)

Phormictopus Auratus


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> To Much Drinking will do this to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anastasia! What are those?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 4, 2009)

Aliens from "Men in Black" remember...ones you go worm...  
http://www.spike.com/video/men-in-black-ii-once/2445623
LOL, sure lookes like them
but seriously its sum Giant Spiny stick insects from New Guinea


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol. They do look like the worms from men in black! So cool. Nice insects!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 5, 2009)

This Gal is pushing 9", her molt measures 8,25"


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 5, 2009)

My largest Megaphobema, fresh molted female (about 6,5")


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> My largest Megaphobema, fresh molted female (about 6,5")


Wow!!!
I really need a few of these!

:drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2009)

here, drool over it  , I know I Am, so why to drool all bah my self ;P


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2009)

here is one of her smaller shelfmate this gal about 5"
and molted 4 or5 months ago, and still beautiful


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2009)

beautiful mesomelas Ana!
hope u can produce some over here :]


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2009)

syndicate said:


> beautiful mesomelas Ana!
> hope u can produce some over here :]




Of course she will...my salvation _depends_ on it!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2009)

syndicate said:


> beautiful mesomelas Ana!
> hope u can produce some over here :]





UrbanJungles said:


> Of course she will...my salvation _depends_ on it!


Thanks Chris ad Dan, I sure try like hell 



Boanerges said:


> Beautiful pics!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 6, 2009)

If you do put me down for a few!!!!!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 6, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> here is one of her smaller shelfmate this gal about 5"
> and molted 4 or5 months ago, and still beautiful


what's the full scientific name for this beauty


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2009)

Singbluemymind said:


> what's the full scientific name for this beauty


Megaphobema Mesomelas


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks man i think i'm going to have to get one. and after seeing the pics of your subfusca pair i think thats going to be my next pokie 
does that amazing purple show well in normal light or is that the camara flash bringing it out


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2009)

Singbluemymind said:


> thanks man i think i'm going to have to get one. and after seeing the pics of your subfusca pair i think thats going to be my next pokie
> does that amazing purple show well in normal light or is that the camara flash bringing it out


Your very welcome
yes, they actually even more purple in person
then camera can show, 
definitely one of prettiest Poecilotheria 
PS, I Am a Lady


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 6, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Your very welcome
> yes, they actually even more purple in person
> then camera can show,
> definitely one of prettiest Poecilotheria
> PS, I Am a Lady


lol sorry about that, up until about six months ago i lived quit the cheech and chong life style and i guess some of the lingo stuck


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 15, 2009)

Megaphobema Velvetosoma, young Lady


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jan 16, 2009)

I love your Megaphobemas Ana!! Ohhh the velvetosoma :drool: that one broke my heart haha
Good luck with the breeding, I'm sure you'll get beautiful slings soon  

pato-


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Pato
here is mah brand new babies


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you selling some of those?? I love blue fangs.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your rock! Your picture threadand collection are so amaing. As are your skills of tarantula breeding.


----------



## BoBaZ (Feb 2, 2009)

Megaphobema velvetosoma is absolute amazing !


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Your rock! Your picture threadand collection are so amaing. As are your skills of tarantula breeding.


Oh noooo, I just gettin lucky


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2009)

BoBaZ said:


> Megaphobema velvetosoma is absolute amazing !


Thank you, Yes isnt she!, but she sure gave me a piece of her hairy mind, lol


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL, love this one, eyeballz and hair dew,
I named him 'Wayne'
he is barely out but look at them fangs


----------



## AlainL (Feb 3, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> My largest Megaphobema, fresh molted female (about 6,5")


She is sooo beautiful:clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2009)

AlainL said:


> She is sooo beautiful:clap:


Thank you Alain, yes she is a 'Model' material


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah, purrdy kid


----------



## calum (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pictures anastasia! very purty T's.


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> LOL, love this one, eyeballz and hair dew,
> I named him 'Wayne'
> he is barely out but look at them fangs


Very nice shot. 
I love the touch of blue


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 15, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Very nice shot.
> I love the touch of blue


Thank you, Yes something is about them blue spiders eh?


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 16, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOO I love the blue T's.
and the black ones, and the green ones, well I guess I like them all


----------



## olablane (Feb 16, 2009)

Anastasia, You have the most stunning pics I have seen!! I am so jealous of your collection. If not for my wife I would probably have as many as you do. The "purple kids" I got from you are amazing!!! Thank you again!


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 21, 2009)

pretty big sac for a little girl


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## rejected1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that's very nice. What spp. is the last pic? I have a thing for blue or purple Ts too. =P


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 27, 2009)

rejected1 said:


> Wow, that's very nice. What spp. is the last pic? I have a thing for blue or purple Ts too. =P


Euathlus 'blue'


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 28, 2009)

My spiderrarium


----------



## IrishPolishman (Feb 28, 2009)

sheesh...that's a lot of Ts...i'm only a little jealous:clap: :wall: :wall:


----------



## eos (Mar 1, 2009)

My oh my....... I got a bad case of spider envy from lookin thru this thread


----------



## calum (Mar 1, 2009)

that's one hell of a spider room. how do you heat it?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2009)

calum said:


> that's one hell of a spider room. how do you heat it?


Thank you, 
its Electric heat


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice room Anastasia 
Looks very organized.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Mar 1, 2009)

amazing setup:clap: 
makes my two shelfs seem small


----------



## Singbluemymind (Mar 1, 2009)

i have to ask, where do you get those plastic jars? i can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Very nice room Anastasia
> Looks very organized.


Thank you, I try my best and its not that easy, lol





Singbluemymind said:


> amazing setup:clap:
> makes my two shelfs seem small





Singbluemymind said:


> i have to ask, where do you get those plastic jars? i can't seem to find them anywhere


Heh, well, Am the one who bought it ALL out 
'superior enterprises' 
Am not sure if they will have them again, but Am all set for what I ever need


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 23, 2009)

Ivory Queen


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 23, 2009)

Classic Queen


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 23, 2009)

Ana I truly love your spider-room  The enclosures are very cool...everything looks wonderful   Watering the T's must be a loooong job hehe...I always complain when I have to do it, but today I've done the worst ''tarantula keeper job'' to me...and that's cleaning Roach's feeders tanks hehe   I always wonder...we should find some use for all the roaches crap, maybe could be a good fuel? haha  

Well, it's nice to see you're doing great with so many beautiful tarantulas, keep it up!!  

Best wishes,
Pato-


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice Anastasia


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 23, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Ana I truly love your spider-room  The enclosures are very cool...everything looks wonderful   Watering the T's must be a loooong job hehe...I always complain when I have to do it, but today I've done the worst ''tarantula keeper job'' to me...and that's cleaning Roach's feeders tanks hehe   I always wonder...we should find some use for all the roaches crap, maybe could be a good fuel? haha
> 
> Well, it's nice to see you're doing great with so many beautiful tarantulas, keep it up!!
> 
> ...


lol, Pato, Thank you, yes it usually takes me few hours water and quite few to feed, I usually go true tons of peatmoss
move my poecs around as they love to decorate their enclosures with so much poo, 
I can barely see what spider in it, camouflage poo is great!
but sure is fun, keeps me atta trouble somewhat  
gatta think about good use for roach poo, did you tryed ebay? its gatta be good for sumthing 


fartkowski said:


> Very nice Anastasia


Thank you Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahhh yes... Pokes do that a lot! and I hate it when they throw the leftovers on the water...or when a feeder drowns...the smell when I open the jar haha   But well, Avics do their stuff too...experts at ''poo shooting''  
Today I finished cleaning the Roaches tanks :clap:  I'm so happy haha. It made me realize I have super production of roaches...They are going to take over some day I know it  

Ohhh, did you see the Pampho I've found in my trip? you'll love it for sure.. 







Best wishes,
Pato-


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 24, 2009)

Anastasia I loveeeeeeee your T room! 
OMG its beautifulllllllll - I'm so green! Its like a dream... 
wow and it's funny cuz I'm sure you still have a wish list! 
LOL with all them Ts... 
wow! Congrats!


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 24, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Ahhh yes... Pokes do that a lot! and I hate it when they throw the leftovers on the water...or when a feeder drowns...the smell when I open the jar haha   But well, Avics do their stuff too...experts at ''poo shooting''
> Today I finished cleaning the Roaches tanks :clap:  I'm so happy haha. It made me realize I have super production of roaches...They are going to take over some day I know it
> 
> Ohhh, did you see the Pampho I've found in my trip? you'll love it for sure..
> ...


Pato!
Ahh, pampho hunting is on my 'bucket list', lol
I absolutely gatta do that  
I though of you from time to time, glad you didnt get eaten by locals, lol
Agg, That Pampho! what a beaute, 
if will be making a trip, local authorities would have a helluva time search shake me for bugs ;P 





tortuga00 said:


> Anastasia I loveeeeeeee your T room!
> OMG its beautifulllllllll - I'm so green! Its like a dream...
> wow and it's funny cuz I'm sure you still have a wish list!
> LOL with all them Ts...
> wow! Congrats!


well, Am pretty much all set with my 'wish list'
I have pretty much all what I wanted
well, maybe some more pamphobeteus


----------



## moose35 (Mar 24, 2009)

excellent pics ana.   :clap: 





Anastasia said:


> well, maybe some more pamphobeteus



pamphos...can you ever have enough? me thinks not.    



   moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 24, 2009)

Hahaa, I remebered what you said of me getting eaten   But I was lucky and always found only but good people along the way  And I always remember you and other cool people from the boards while I'm looking for tarantulas in the wild...because I know how you would feel in that moment!   Like a kid in ''Toys R us''  

Well, as for my bucket list...Theraphosa is there. I'm still saving it... and there's Megaphobema, Xenesthis and well Moose said it...you can never get enough of Pamphos!!   But I dream that one day I'll sleep in a hammock around Theraphosas burrows  

Pato.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 24, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Hahaa, I remebered what you said of me getting eaten   But I was lucky and always found only but good people along the way  And I always remember you and other cool people from the boards while I'm looking for tarantulas in the wild...because I know how you would feel in that moment!   Like a kid in ''Toys R us''
> 
> Well, as for my bucket list...Theraphosa is there. I'm still saving it... and there's Megaphobema, Xenesthis and well Moose said it...you can never get enough of Pamphos!!   But I dream that one day I'll sleep in a hammock around Theraphosas burrows
> 
> Pato.



LOL @ the hammock bit..


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 29, 2009)

Awe, bunch of jellybeanjoy


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 29, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Awe, bunch of jellybeanjoy



What species anastasia?


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 29, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What species anastasia?


Ephobopus cyanognathus (bluefang)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 29, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Ephobopus cyanognathus (bluefang)


Congratulations!
That is awesome. I Love blue fangs.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 29, 2009)

planted daffodils last fall
looked out the window and saw tullips
first thing come to my mind
'Ahh look at this crap, my daffodils molted in to darn tulips!'
its been a long winter in my spiderroom, lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 29, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> planted daffodils last fall
> looked out the window and saw tullips
> first thing come to my mind
> 'Ahh look at this crap, my daffodils molted in to darn tulips!'
> its been a long winter in my spiderroom, lol


I bet that's nice. We are supposed to get 3 inches of snow here overnight lol. I wish it would get warm allready.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 29, 2009)

Mom and Dad here





Anastasia said:


>


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 29, 2009)

Absolutely stunning spiders.

Very cool T room as well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Ritzman


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2009)

eyecandy


----------



## fartkowski (May 26, 2009)

Very nice Anastasia.
Congratulations


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 27, 2009)

beautiful babies.
congratulations


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Redapache (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a female E.cyanognatus that I want to breed in the future so how big was yours when you attempted?


----------



## AlainL (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice Photos Anastasia 

Congrats for your E.cyanognathus sac:clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 6, 2009)

AlainL said:


> Nice Photos Anastasia
> 
> Congrats for your E.cyanognathus sac:clap:


Am on #3 this year so far  
Thank you Alain
hope morrr blues coming XX mah fingers 
Am not sure what legs belong who, but
I know they doin a right thing


----------



## seanbond (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW!
blue fist of love, good luck!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 6, 2009)

good job ana.

good luck



     moose


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

Grammostola Actaeon mature male


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

Grammostola Iheringi mature male


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

G Actaeon pairing


----------



## <RavenWolf> (Aug 13, 2009)

ooh i'm SO not jealous of your spiders :liar:  

they are georgeous~!

Quick question - what camera settings do you use? my photos all blur - and yours are beautiful


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

<RavenWolf> said:


> ooh i'm SO not jealous of your spiders :liar:
> 
> they are georgeous~!
> 
> Quick question - what camera settings do you use? my photos all blur - and yours are beautiful


Thank you,
camera settings are on auto, manual focus, rest not sure :?


----------



## <RavenWolf> (Aug 13, 2009)

haha oky ... 

I would luv to own a blue fang but they are very rare in SA grrr:wall:


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

kiddie factory?


----------



## seanbond (Aug 13, 2009)

excellente senorita!!!!!


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 13, 2009)

Holy cow. Thats just awesome.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 13, 2009)

Is that two more blue fangs I see there with sacs?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeez, Ana!

If you ever need to get rid of your Ts, you know who you can give them to!

(ME ME ME ME! lol)


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Is that two more blue fangs I see there with sacs?


they all blue fangs, Am up to 6 sacs for this year


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 13, 2009)

ephebopus factory wow! 6 sacs, nice !! 

Love the grammostolas, great spiders :worship: Congrats on all the breedings you make!!


cheers,
Pato


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 13, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> ephebopus factory wow! 6 sacs, nice !!
> 
> Love the grammostolas, great spiders :worship: Congrats on all the breedings you make!!
> 
> ...


Ephebopus baby factory, lol,
Gatta love them bluefanged and greenbottom kids 
and grammostolas I just have Iheringi female molted, Am so excited!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 15, 2009)

G. Actaeon MM, he is just one very cool spider!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty Lady in pink (mah mizz can-opener  )


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh my god....thats a jaw droppingly beautiful immanis..........


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Oh my god....thats a jaw droppingly beautiful immanis..........


Thank you 
caught kids molting this evening, 





and couple snaking on unfertilized egg, mmmm eggs yum


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 1, 2009)

Are those some of your blue fang nymphs?


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Are those some of your blue fang nymphs?


yes, they are


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 1, 2009)

Very beautiful babies


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful babies Ana! The Xenesthis is absolutely breath-taking!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## moose35 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Pretty Lady in pink (mah mizz can-opener  )


very pretty...lol at the can opener...send me 1 of those rings i'll make it bulletproof for you ana.


                moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that didn't sound quite right. lol

Great pics, Ana!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you  
here is nudder fishing trip to chromatopelma pond 
and a catch of a day  LOL


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Anastasia (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Was there a good insertion? We definitly need some CB M.mesomelas slings available!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 10, 2009)

good luck Ana!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 10, 2009)

What gorgeous Ts. Good luck!!!:worship:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 11, 2009)

Very pretty M.mesomelas :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you, thank you
Ahhhh, I'll never get tired of





87 kids  
just finished separating


----------



## syndicate (Oct 15, 2009)

Look at those little gems!Great photo Ana


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 15, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Look at those little gems!Great photo Ana


Thank you Dear, yes little speed demons


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

awesome shot of the lings, those would be nice treats for trick or treaters.


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 17, 2009)

Are those avics or blue fangs!? Gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 17, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Are those avics or blue fangs!? Gorgeous! :drool:


Yes they are  
glowin-green bottom kids


----------



## jasonandshaz (Oct 21, 2009)

*blue fangs, Ephebopus cyanogcanthus*

hi, a nice bunch of good looking T`s, noticed the breeding blue fangs, Ephebopus cyanogcanthus , dont suppose you have any for sale?

jason


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, wow, and WOW! This photo thread is AMAZING!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 24, 2009)

jasonandshaz said:


> hi, a nice bunch of good looking T`s, noticed the breeding blue fangs, Ephebopus cyanogcanthus , dont suppose you have any for sale?
> 
> jason


Yes, I do, see my 'for sale add' or just PM me 


AudreyElizabeth said:


> Wow, wow, and WOW! This photo thread is AMAZING!


Thank you


----------



## Redneck (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome photos!! :clap: :clap:  Gotta get me one of the blue fangs one day... :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 26, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Awesome photos!! :clap: :clap:  Gotta get me one of the blue fangs one day... :drool:


Get few, they so awesome


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Trick or Treat, Smell mah Feet!!!*


----------



## jani taler (Oct 27, 2009)

That´s one of best photo thread!!!
Good luck with mesomelas, can´t whait for mine to grow up......


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 29, 2009)

Superb spiders Ana!! I wish you the best luck and maaaany many mesomelas slings! My only one sling isn't doing well  doesn't eat the poor sling!  
How are your other breeding projects doing? any sacs ??

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Pato
here is a pretty lady in new dress


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a phenomenal picture of the P. metallica. The iridescence is captured very well.

-Cass


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 3, 2009)

Mack&Cass said:


> That is a phenomenal picture of the
> E. cyanognathus. The iridescence is captured very well.
> 
> -Cass


Fixed it for ya! I had to do a double take! Totally agree that you have awesome T's and a great photo thread.

-ben


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't even realize. Thanks, haha.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 13, 2009)

here I go again


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 13, 2009)

You are... amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 13, 2009)

what are the lil' cuties? congrats!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 1, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> what are the lil' cuties? congrats!


Ephebopus cyanogcanthus (bluefanged demons)


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice Ana


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 2, 2009)

Pamphobeteus Fortis


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (Jan 12, 2010)

Poecilotheria Ornata


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2010)

Awsome photos...and nice sac!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty ballsy approach of this male
feeling females rump, hehe


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 12, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Awsome photos...and nice sac!


Thank you


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*lol great shot! *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like that male just wanted to cop a feel before he runs and plays...  LoL! Awesome shots..


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 13, 2010)

later one she ripped one of them legs off
well sum Ladies like that, ya know


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 13, 2010)

omg that picture is hilarious  too cute


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 13, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> omg that picture is hilarious  too cute


Thank you 
Haha, looking your avatar sure is hilarious 
rubbing or combing that pretty fuzzy butt


----------



## roaddog (Jan 17, 2010)

*P. Metallica female*

Hello,

Can you send me a picture of your female p. metallica?  Thanks!  

roaddog@ymail.com

Where are you located?


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 17, 2010)

Very very awesome Ts! I espcially like your Cyriopagopus Ssp, wish i had one!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 25, 2010)

*Acanthoscurria ferina*


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 25, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you
> Haha, looking your avatar sure is hilarious
> rubbing or combing that pretty fuzzy butt


thank you!  she always makes me smile


----------



## Philth (Jan 27, 2010)

> Acanthoscurria ferina


Wow, just beautiful ! One of the nicest Acanthoscurria i have seen.

Later, Tom


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 27, 2010)

Philth said:


> Wow, just beautiful ! One of the nicest Acanthoscurria i have seen.
> 
> Later, Tom


Yes, Tom, I agree, very pretty bug
this is dwarf sp. very colorful


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 27, 2010)

*Xenesthis intermedia*


----------



## BCscorp (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW super cool pic!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> WOW super cool pic!


Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2010)

Female drum drum drum.....
male is chicken or went 'gay'
so I toss his arse in and close the lid
yer on your own, buddy


----------



## moose35 (Jan 31, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Female drum drum drum.....
> male is chicken or went 'gay'
> so I toss his arse in and close the lid
> yer on your own, buddy




your mean ana....did you dip him in chocolate first so he tastes better?

great pics though..
you should add the truck on your roof pic in this thread also


     moose


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2010)

moose35 said:


> your mean ana....did you dip him in chocolate first so he tastes better?
> 
> great pics though..
> you should add the truck on your roof pic in this thread also
> ...


heh, well I know boys like that they like a little bite there and here occasionally
or if play hard to get he sure will get it ;P


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2010)

This one did just fine 





Couldn't figure out what that liquid? and where it come from? male is fine, no extra holes
then saw female drip of her fangs..





safety net while male clean up few minutes





and out alive to make more history in spiderworld


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 31, 2010)

*Guess who*

Guess who ;P


----------



## moose35 (Feb 1, 2010)

ana i could use that nigricolor male..hint ....hint....


          moose


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 1, 2010)

moose35 said:


> ana i could use that nigricolor male..hint ....hint....
> 
> 
> moose


He is Tom's
hint.. hint..
;P


----------



## moose35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> He is Tom's
> hint.. hint..
> ;P


i'll have to talk to that philthy guy...


         moose


----------



## Fily (Feb 1, 2010)

Ephebopus murinus or Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fily said:


> Ephebopus murinus or Haplopelma albostriatum


E.murinus.

Good thing too! We definitly more of these under rated Ts as CB. Nice job!


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 3, 2010)

*Beautiful Pics*

Do you know of anyone w/ a Sp."Machalla" pen-male or MM ?

Do you have any Sp. of Unidentified or *rare* Pampho's ?

- Jason


----------



## Dinho (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Wow.
Could you show me all your Poe??

Please...

regards


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

*Xenesthis Sp 'Blue'*


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

*Poecilotheria Smithi*


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus Ultramarinus*


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2010)

you have a great spider collection!
nice pics too


----------



## Dinho (Feb 6, 2010)

P.smithi is cool...
I love your T's and fotos


----------



## syndicate (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pics Ana!
That sp."blue" is looking pretty nice!
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Nice pics Ana!
> That sp."blue" is looking pretty nice!
> -Chris


Thank you Chris, BCscorp and Dinho
yes Chris those are my eye candy :drool:


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 6, 2010)

*Wow Ana!*

More Beautiful Pics :clap:........Do you have a Sp. "White" Xennethis ?

- Jason


----------



## brachybaum (Feb 9, 2010)

Anastasia said:


>


That is one beautiful specimen.  By the way what kind of camera are you using?  You have some very nice close up shots.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 9, 2010)

brachybaum said:


> That is one beautiful specimen.  By the way what kind of camera are you using?  You have some very nice close up shots.


Thank you,
Nikon D80 105mm lens


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (Feb 25, 2010)

paired up last night, 2 males 2 females all wrapped up nicely
I love this species :clap:


----------



## Terry D (Feb 25, 2010)

*Great pics*

Ana, gonna go get me some of those Xenesthis one of these days. Awesome pics!


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you Terry,
yes Xenesthis genus is very pretty
watch out them hair tho


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 25, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Guess who ;P


Ephebopus Murinus kids


----------



## codykrr (Feb 25, 2010)

oh man! sign me up for those Xenesthis babies!

great pics Ana!


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## codykrr (Feb 25, 2010)

that was fast. lol!  

i hope he does the trick for you Ana. he did my girl.(and i missed the picture earlier)


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 25, 2010)

wonderful intermedias you have :drool:... i'm sure you'll get a huge sac! 
also I love your ultramarinus :drool::drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 26, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> wonderful intermedias you have :drool:... i'm sure you'll get a huge sac!
> also I love your ultramarinus :drool::drool:


Hi Pato!
We shall see how huge it will be 
any plans for this  year bug hunting?
I love see all nice places you go and great bugs you see


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ana, yeahh, I'm thinking of another tarantula trip to the Amazon :drool: But still haven't decided where or when exactly. I want the Guyanas!!! :drool:
My article about my last trip to Amazon just came in last DeArGe edition!!  It should be published in BTS as well any time soon 

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (Apr 6, 2010)

_Poecilotheria Subfusca highland form _


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats. How many murinus 1st instars did you get?


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 6, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Congrats. How many murinus 1st instars did you get?


62 second instar slings


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 26, 2010)

_Poecilotheria Miranda_


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 27, 2010)

_Poecilotheria Smithi_




















_This shot for Tommy _


----------



## syndicate (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck with the smithi Ana!!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 27, 2010)

good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Anastasia (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Chris and sean


----------



## syndicate (May 2, 2010)

hey nice butt plug spider!


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

syndicate said:


> hey nice butt plug spider!


yep that is butt-plugish kind alright


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

_Xenesthis sp 'Blue'_


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

_Aphonopelma sp 'Guatemala'_


----------



## crawltech (May 26, 2010)

Very nice!.....very nice!....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 26, 2010)

Nice pics Ana.  How bad are the hairs on that sp. blue?  I was contemplating getting a pair but I'm not sure how I'd do with the hairs.  :?


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Very nice!.....very nice!....


Thank you, wish I have more time to take pix, this thread would be mile long 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics Ana.  How bad are the hairs on that sp. blue?  I was contemplating getting a pair but I'm not sure how I'd do with the hairs.  :?


My guess it would be depend on your reaction to those
Am OK with some hairkickers better then others
and some........... Oh Dear Lord! so bad I rip myself in to shreds
but Am such a suckah for them, I wont give up


----------



## codykrr (May 26, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics Ana.  How bad are the hairs on that sp. blue?  I was contemplating getting a pair but I'm not sure how I'd do with the hairs.  :?


they arent to bad for me, and im quite sensitive to Urticating bristles.  they like to kick but never even made me itch. but nothing other than brachy's bother me really.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 26, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thanks Chris and sean


I am sooooooo jealous of you.


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> they arent to bad for me, and im quite sensitive to Urticating bristles.  they like to kick but never even made me itch. but nothing other than brachy's bother me really.


Really!?, well I though I wuz the only one,
That is bad that there is none of them in my possession


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> I am sooooooo jealous of you.


ha ha! Mr awesome wona butt plug


----------



## codykrr (May 26, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Really!?, well I though I wuz the only one,
> That is bad that there is none of them in my possession


yeah...my B. smithi male leaves me with blisters/hives.  but Aphonopelma never has bothered me.  

also, Ana...when did your Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala turn REALLY BLUE!? mine isnt that blue yet.


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> yeah...my B. smithi male leaves me with blisters/hives.  but Aphonopelma never has bothered me.
> 
> also, Ana...when did your Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala turn REALLY BLUE!? mine isnt that blue yet.


when she molted last time aprox 3,5' or so
she is about 4" now and I also have 3" and 2" males
somthing to do in the future


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 26, 2010)

Anastasia, best of luck breeding the P.smithi!


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Anastasia, best of luck breeding the P.smithi!


Thank you Rick


----------



## Anastasia (May 26, 2010)

Just one more


----------



## Anastasia (May 30, 2010)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*

I swear this three have a conspiracy going on...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 30, 2010)

Wow, congrat's Ana. That picture is awesome, considering the sp. !  :drool:


----------



## codykrr (May 31, 2010)

WOW!

you know you can feel free to send some to me

seriously! great work! though i do have one of your boys sitting here.


----------



## Dinho (May 31, 2010)

Gratz


----------



## seanbond (May 31, 2010)

gotta get some subfuscas!
nice aphono as well


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 1, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> I swear this three have a conspiracy going on...


Lowland or Highland? :}

Great job


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Lowland or Highland? :}
> 
> Great job


Pato! long time no see, how the heck are ya 
last time I saw you hatched bunch of sacs, I was wondering if all those spiderkids took a best of you  
highland, midland and lowland, or wait :? maybe iceland :} haha, 
kidding 
all 3 highland, but one kandy (dark) from same female I got sac from year and a half ago
this one


----------



## syndicate (Jun 2, 2010)

:worship:
nice job!! 
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2010)

syndicate said:


> :worship:
> nice job!!
> -Chris


heh, you got to comeover one of this days, I promise I wont kill you and feed you to my spiders


----------



## codykrr (Jun 2, 2010)

Ana what do you mean when you say "one kandy(dark)" is that different from a regular "highland" form?


----------



## Philth (Jun 2, 2010)

lets see some _P. vespertinus_

later,Tom


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 2, 2010)

Great work with the P. subfusca!  Please post pics once they hatch, and also how many were in each sac! 

--Joe


----------



## dree (Jun 2, 2010)

amazing collection, especially the poecilotheria. good job =]


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Ana what do you mean when you say "one kandy(dark)" is that different from a regular "highland" form?


Yes, in my small group of highlands there is 3 that have noticeable difference in coloration, 
one very light almost ivory and still highland





mid color most comon





and kandy (dark) the one in my previous post above with sac


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2010)

Philth said:


> lets see some _P. vespertinus_
> 
> later,Tom


I need hair-proof myself first, those things are BRUTAL! Am not kidding 
worst hairs yet, like a was chewed by hoard of fleas


----------



## codykrr (Jun 2, 2010)

so how many dark ones have you gotten from a sac?


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 2, 2010)

Ana, I need to borrow some of your chickens to train mine :}  Grats on the _subfuscas_!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 2, 2010)

codykrr said:


> so how many dark ones have you gotten from a sac?


they all came out dark, at least all that I kept


----------



## JAG83 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Ivory Queen


WOW, I love It!!!!!!!:razz: Can't Wait till yo bread her! Put me in line for a few slings.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 3, 2010)

JAG83 said:


> Can't Wait till yo bread her! Put me in line for a few slings.


Probably won't be a very good breeder if she's breaded...

:}


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Ana! :razz: yes long time indeed!! I've been busy...spiders, studies, work...arrgghh. The hatch's stopped for a while now...since my Pampho sac went bad and Poke decided to chew her sac  But I needed to rest anyway, too many slings and not many homes to go to!  Not too much time either-
Next projects should be interesting...but I badly need to rehouse into breeding setups...and rehouse LOTS of juveniles lol.
Really good to see you keep breeding  The subfuscas are a beauty, all of them!

Best wishes,
Pato


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 3, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Probably won't be a very good breeder if she's breaded...
> 
> :}


Lol.

Ana, those subfusca are awesome! I hope the sacs are all fertile for you.


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing collection,  don't know how you find the time-


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ana, those subfusca are awesome! I hope the sacs are all fertile for you.


Why wouldn't they be? They all been with males


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 4, 2010)

So you have a 100% success rate with breeding, Ana? I think that's what Jake is getting at.  Either way, I hope they all turn out good.  One of my favorite sp.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 4, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> amazing collection,  don't know how you find the time-


Ahh, that is a problem, but I try to make it work


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 4, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> So you have a 100% success rate with breeding, Ana? I think that's what Jake is getting at.  Either way, I hope they all turn out good.  One of my favorite sp.


No, I don't have100% success rate, but here there would be no reason for those to be infertile, of course, I had lost plenty of fertile sacs in the past


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 4, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> No, I don't have100% success rate, but here there would be no reason for those to be infertile, of course, I had lost plenty of fertile sacs in the past


Agreed, all sac's "should" be fertile if the female's mated to a male.  Now whether or not they all turn out good is another story.


----------



## JAG83 (Jun 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Probably won't be a very good breeder if she's breaded...
> 
> :}


and why is that Joe? ? ?


----------



## JAG83 (Jun 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ana, those subfusca are awesome! I hope the sacs are all fertile for you.


I agree! Mee tooo! Thats good for all us that got a stiff one for the Pokies!


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 5, 2010)

JAG83 said:


> and why is that Joe? ? ?


Well...her girly bits would be all stuffed up with breading!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 5, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Well...her girly bits would be all stuffed up with breading!



Sounds like a yeast infection...


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

*P subfusca*

coming out


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

*P rufilata*

hatched with mom also


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

*G iheringi*

Looking gorgeous even after sac





I pull her sac out, I don't trust her ;P


----------



## crawltech (Jun 15, 2010)

Awsome subfusca pics!....love the slings, chillin wit mom

...and the grammo is lookin great, aswell!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

*G. iheringi*


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 15, 2010)

Congratulations on all your new babies Anastasia


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

Miss Bianca said:


> Congratulations on all your new babies Anastasia


Thank you, Hon
getting my hands full
I pay for any labor in spider now, haha
any one do a job for me getting a spider


----------



## syndicate (Jun 15, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you, Hon
> getting my hands full
> I pay for any labor in spider now, haha
> any one do a job for me getting a spider


haha I might come work for subfusca slings


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

syndicate said:


> haha I might come work for subfusca slings


ye-e-ea, gona work real hard for those


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

Allright, I wont work you to hard, but 
you would need to work on your muscles, tan and body moves


----------



## syndicate (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Philth (Jun 15, 2010)

haha yea shake it Chris !


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 15, 2010)

too funny


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats Ana.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 19, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Awsome subfusca pics!....love the slings, chillin wit mom
> 
> ...and the grammo is lookin great, aswell!


Thank you, yes I Am very excited on G iheringi sac and very much hope they will hatch will little or not much more time
I believe this is the firs US hatchout, unless someone did it before that I dont know of
those are not elephants but I Am real happy about them 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats Ana.


thank you


----------



## moose35 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> those are not elephants but I Am real happy about them


too bad... i wanted to buy one.


     moose


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 2, 2010)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*

_ mom with kids_


----------



## VinceG (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome picture! Just love the purple highlights on the subfusca!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 2, 2010)

what a good Mommy!


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 2, 2010)

she sure is, sharing first catch with kids


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats an awesome picture!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 16, 2010)

Anastasia said:


>


I want one (or more) of these slings! :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 17, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> I want one (or more) of these slings! :drool:


they not ready yet but soon enough


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> they not ready yet but soon enough


I figured they weren't. I have been checking here for pictures and the FSOT board for an ad. Please let me know when they are! Do you have an idea what you'll be selling them for so I can plot and plan?


----------



## crawltech (Jul 17, 2010)

Killer pics Ana!


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 31, 2010)

*Grammostola iheringi*

Well...
I did it, not many of them, but Am pretty pleased with what I got
First US successful breeding Grammostola iheringi


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 31, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Killer pics Ana!


Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 31, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> I swear this three have a conspiracy going on...


Update on my chickens 
All 3 sacs successfully hatched, I only have count on first 96 slings
two other no count yet, still with moms but already slings


----------



## Terry D (Jul 31, 2010)

Ana, Awesome lil' firebutts! :clap: Terry


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Ana! :clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 31, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Ana, Awesome lil' firebutts! :clap: Terry





jadespider1985 said:


> Congrats Ana! :clap:


Thanks Nate and Terry

Nate, 
are you still have that subfusca girl you got off me?
she is from my first hatch out 2 yrs ago, she should be getting big, eh


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on the G. iheringi! When are they going to be available for sale?


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 31, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Congrats on the G. iheringi! When are they going to be available for sale?


Check your PM


----------



## Assassin (Aug 1, 2010)

really awesome pictures!!!
I just have one question...Do you leave the sacs with their moms, or do you incubate them? If you leave them in the enclosure, how do you get them out when they come out of the sack?

thanks in forward for your answer.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 1, 2010)

Great pictures and very beatiful spiders you have there. Good job!:clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 1, 2010)

Assassin said:


> really awesome pictures!!!
> I just have one question...Do you leave the sacs with their moms, or do you incubate them?If you leave them in the enclosure, how do you get them out when they come out of the sack?
> 
> thanks in forward for your answer.


sure, but that would be at least 2 questions 


> Do you leave the sacs with their moms, or do you incubate them?


sometimes I leave with moms and sometimes I incubate myself, that is something I decide based on my experience


> If you leave them in the enclosure, how do you get them out when they come out of the sack?


One by one and real careful


----------



## Assassin (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## moose35 (Aug 1, 2010)

good stuff ana...

very good


          moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 1, 2010)

Great pics, Ana, those are a lot of slings!

*bows down to Goddess of Tarantulas*


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 1, 2010)

moose35 said:


> good stuff ana...
> 
> very good
> 
> ...


Thank you moose,
will I see you @ September show? 
hows little moosling, gatta be pretty big by now  



Warren Bautista said:


> Great pics, Ana, those are a lot of slings!
> 
> *bows down to Goddess of Tarantulas*


Warren, lol
working on getting free spider, hehe, you almost there 
hope to see you both in September


----------



## moose35 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you moose,
> will I see you @ September show?
> hows little moosling, gatta be pretty big by now


yea i'll have to drag my butt to that show.

the little moosling was pointing at those iheringi i think she wants some 

she's about 18 month now.

    moose


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your new additions Anastasia!! 
They look great!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 2, 2010)

Heyyy Ana! Congrats on those iheringi :drool: them and actaeon are among the coolest Grammostola 

Here, I'm hoping for the winter to get warmer and get on planning a tarantula trip soon 

Cheers!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh and hey Tom!!! I'm backkk...will post a pic or something soon


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 2, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Heyyy Ana! Congrats on those iheringi :drool: them and actaeon are among the coolest Grammostola
> 
> Here, I'm hoping for the winter to get warmer and get on planning a tarantula trip soon
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Pato, if you ever in US, you MUST come and see me!
even maybe make a special trip, no wild tarantulas here tho 
but I got house full, hehehe


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 2, 2010)

Of course Ana, I couldn't refuse your invitation!!  Which part of US are ya?
Indeed, I think your bugs will be enough t's to spot!  For the wild ones, you'll come over here and make a trip with me (a not too crazy trip so you're happy


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 3, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Of course Ana, I couldn't refuse your invitation!!  Which part of US are ya?
> Indeed, I think your bugs will be enough t's to spot!  For the wild ones, you'll come over here and make a trip with me (a not too crazy trip so you're happy


North East, not far from NYC


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohhh, great  I'll let you know when I go over there


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus vespertinus*



Philth said:


> lets see some _P. vespertinus_
> 
> later,Tom


here you go Tom, I finely got to it


----------



## Philth (Aug 25, 2010)

sweet, hope you make some more of those one day.

Later,Tom


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

freeuty said:


> hi Anastasia,...
> its really amazing pic's that you shared,...
> thanks


Thank you 



Philth said:


> sweet, hope you make some more of those one day.
> 
> Later,Tom


That is the idea


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

*Phormictopus sp 'Purple'*

This 5" young  female is one of my hatchlings that I produced back in 08
Am very proud, very beautiful species


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh...wow!
beauty species there, eh.
Nice pics as always!!:worship:


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 26, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Oh...wow!
> beauty species there, eh.
> Nice pics as always!!:worship:


Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 26, 2010)

*Xenesthis intermedia*

First time in US, unless someone beat me to it


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that's something I really likeeee!!!!  yummy :drool:
congrats on that breeding girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 26, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Now that's something I really likeeee!!!!  yummy :drool:
> congrats on that breeding girl!!!!!!!!


me likee dat too, 
lately I let moms deal with all kids as Am up to my eyeballs 
but this one I just couldn't keep my greepers off of it any longer :drool:
that female way over 8" almost run me over like a rhino
but I still scored her prize possession ;P


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> *Xenesthis intermedia*
> First time in US, unless someone beat me to it


sac #2 of same flavor


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 3, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> My spiderrarium


AWesome stuff!! I have a question about the 2.5 gallons and the screen lids, where do you get them? Also, in the last picture on the fourth shelf, what are those containers? What is there size and where did you get them? Sorry for the 20 questions, just looking to get back in the hobby.  Awesome thread; lots of eye candy!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 3, 2010)

P. Novak said:


> AWesome stuff!! I have a question about the 2.5 gallons and the screen lids, where do you get them? Also, in the last picture on the fourth shelf, what are those containers? What is there size and where did you get them? Sorry for the 20 questions, just looking to get back in the hobby.  Awesome thread; lots of eye candy!


Hi Paul, 
My room look very different now, I can update with new pics soon,
 lids been made for me, containers I picked up in container store those are pretty pricey $9 each I believe
lids cost me aprx $16
I dont use any of those anymore


----------



## opticle (Sep 3, 2010)

your house would be a worse nightmare for a thief!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 4, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Hi Paul,
> My room look very different now, I can update with new pics soon,
> lids been made for me, containers I picked up in container store those are pretty pricey $9 each I believe
> lids cost me aprx $16
> I dont use any of those anymore


Oh awesome lets see the new room


----------



## Sundan (Sep 4, 2010)

Its pretty clever to have vents on the side like that and not only in the roof as most terrariums do, it should improve the moisturing/watering bit quite alot ,especially with that amount of Ts


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 5, 2010)

Sundan said:


> Its pretty clever to have vents on the side like that and not only in the roof as most terrariums do, it should improve the moisturing/watering bit quite alot ,especially with that amount of Ts


That is the idea, I use garden sprayer, put on mist and mist all my tanks with in half hour trough front vents, before took me 4-5 hours to do them very time consuming
consider I have alot more now then old pictures of my room shows
Am working on 'automated roach feeder' now, hahaha kidding;P


----------



## syndicate (Sep 5, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> That is the idea, I use garden sprayer, put on mist and mist all my tanks with in half hour trough front vents, before took me 4-5 hours to do them very time consuming
> consider I have alot more now then old pictures of my room shows
> Am working on 'automated roach feeder' now, hahaha kidding;P


Oh man I wish I could water my whole collection in 1/2 hour! :X
How about an automated mist system on a timer hehe..Wouldn't that be great!
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 5, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Oh man I wish I could water my whole collection in 1/2 hour! :X
> How about an automated mist system on a timer hehe..Wouldn't that be great!
> -Chris


Actually I have one of those, but I don't use it, its really to much of hoses and is someting goes wrong there is no shut down future yet, I don't have robc's tranned swimmin spiders
So to much to worry


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 5, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Actually I have one of those, but I don't use it, its really to much of hoses and is someting goes wrong there is no shut down future yet, I don't have robc's tranned swimmin spiders
> So to much to worry


You could always move to, oh say, MI and hire a mister/roach feeder... 

My rate is 5 P. murinus slings per hour...


----------



## moose35 (Sep 6, 2010)

Anastasia;1735206 I don't have robc's tranned swimmin spiders [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> damn you ana....there is milk on my keyboard
> 
> 
> moose


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 25, 2010)

Ana, when will the X. intermedia be for sale?

I am jealous of absolutely everything in each and every one of those cages. :drool:


----------



## Darek304 (Sep 25, 2010)

WOOOW!
Very nice!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> Ana, when will the X. intermedia be for sale?
> 
> I am jealous of absolutely everything in each and every one of those cages. :drool:


Hope soon, hope soon, they start darking up for upcoming molt for 2nd instar , so hope not gona be long, they ware my patience thin  its been only 13 weeks 
1st instar is real big almost an inch!


----------



## khil (Oct 7, 2010)

very nice pics!...but i dont see how anybody could find your avatar even remotely funny, its just cruel.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2010)

oh-oh





, I think I just got busted by PETA people 

	
	
		
		
	


	




and who said its soupose to be funny


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> oh-oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your avatar is awesome!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 7, 2010)

^ +1 on the avatar. :clap:. The "you wanna fight" smiley is cool, too!

Free X intermedius slings for all those with compliments today, Right Ana?


----------



## apoohneicie (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous Ts. Had to say so. Colors are amazing. :drool:


----------



## Anastasia (May 8, 2011)

Idiothele mira 
adult male





young adult female





and mating behavior 
CLICK here for video


----------



## Philth (May 8, 2011)

the female is freakin awesome,  are the males palps blue?
Later, Tom


----------



## Anastasia (May 8, 2011)

Philth said:


> the female is freakin awesome,  are the males palps blue?
> Later, Tom


Yes, they are blue is well, but female seems show more blue and of course her feet much bigger
My God I absolutely in love with this species, besides been so good looking
they have very interesting personality and coolest trap door system! :worship::worship:

PS. yes, palps are blue on the male, I will grab frontal picture later


----------



## advan (May 8, 2011)

Very nice spiders! I am :drool:ing. Good luck with them.


----------



## BCscorp (May 8, 2011)

Good luck! That is a very beautiful species! nice pictures


----------



## grayzone (May 8, 2011)

wow... that was alot of pix to look through.... beautiful ts anastasia i like how you got all sorts of ts that seem to be "unusual"  been surfin these forums for a while now and im seein  alot of the same ol same ol...... not to discredit anybodys collection...  id just like to step MY game up.     really though, i love em all so...............


----------



## Anastasia (May 9, 2011)

Bluefooted stud, frontal


----------



## yannigarrido2 (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful I. miras!!


----------



## Anastasia (May 10, 2011)

*Avicularia versicolor female with youngs*

CLICK ME 
and one blue here, and one blue there, blue here, blue there, every where blue blue..


----------



## Motorkar (May 11, 2011)

Awsome birteaters Ana! One more beatiful then the other !:drool:


----------



## Unravel (May 11, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> CLICK ME
> and one blue here, and one blue there, blue here, blue there, every where blue blue..


way cool, how big is your girl


----------



## Anastasia (May 11, 2011)

Unravel said:


> way cool, how big is your girl


Not to big, 4,5 or so


Motorkar said:


> Awsome birteaters Ana! One more beatiful then the other !:drool:


Thank you =)


----------

